# Australia and New Zealand essentially legalize rape - If you're a muslim



## ShootSpeeders

For the ten thousandth time - DIVERSITY DOESN'T WORK.  Different races and cultures do not mix!!



> Muslim Rape Culture | FrontPage Magazine
> 
> February 3, 2014
> 
> No one knows the real name of the Port Hills Groper, the Muslim refugee who stalked and attacked over a dozen women jogging in Port Hills, even though he was arrested, tried and sentenced. Instead the New Zealand court gave him permanent name suppression to protect his status in his Muslim community.
> 
> Judge Jane Farish, who had told a Maori rapist who had lured an Australian tourist into a dark street and beat her while trying to tear off her clothing If I had my way I would release you today, let the groper off with community service because his actions were caused by cultural ambiguities.
> 
> The Muslim groper had blamed his serial assaults on a misunderstanding of cultural differences claiming that he had just been trying to be friendly.
> 
> In neighboring Australia, Muslim cultural misunderstandings have become a big problem for women.
> 
> Esmatullah Sharifi, an Afghan refugee, offered an Australian woman a ride home and then put his right hand around her neck and his left hand over her mouth and raped her. Sharifis lawyers claimed that due to cultural differences he was confused about the nature of consent.
> 
> This wasnt Sharifis first misunderstanding of the difference between rape and sex. He had already been sentenced to 7 years in jail for raping an Australian teenager on Christmas Day in 2008.
> 
> The sentencing judge rejected Sharifis excuse, but a court of appeals judge found that claiming cultural differences was a valid basis for an appeal.


----------



## Mr. H.

That's just plain fucked up.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

ShootSpeeders said:


> For the ten thousandth time - DIVERSITY DOESN'T WORK.  Different races and cultures do not mix!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim Rape Culture | FrontPage Magazine
> 
> February 3, 2014
> 
> No one knows the real name of the Port Hills Groper, the Muslim refugee who stalked and attacked over a dozen women jogging in Port Hills, even though he was arrested, tried and sentenced. Instead the New Zealand court gave him permanent name suppression to protect his status in his Muslim community.
> 
> Judge Jane Farish, who had told a Maori rapist who had lured an Australian tourist into a dark street and beat her while trying to tear off her clothing If I had my way I would release you today, let the groper off with community service because his actions were caused by cultural ambiguities.
> 
> The Muslim groper had blamed his serial assaults on a misunderstanding of cultural differences claiming that he had just been trying to be friendly.
> 
> In neighboring Australia, Muslim cultural misunderstandings have become a big problem for women.
> 
> Esmatullah Sharifi, an Afghan refugee, offered an Australian woman a ride home and then put his right hand around her neck and his left hand over her mouth and raped her. Sharifis lawyers claimed that due to cultural differences he was confused about the nature of consent.
> 
> This wasnt Sharifis first misunderstanding of the difference between rape and sex. He had already been sentenced to 7 years in jail for raping an Australian teenager on Christmas Day in 2008.
> 
> The sentencing judge rejected Sharifis excuse, but a court of appeals judge found that claiming cultural differences was a valid basis for an appeal.
Click to expand...


Sounds like they heard about our Affluenza defense working. 'Cultural ambiguity' now.

Wouldn't be too quick to condemn though. US has a very tolerant rape culture as well. Both in the military, and civilian sectors.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

I hope all you stupid women who voted for the kenyan muslim are happy.


----------



## bianco

ShootSpeeders said:


> For the ten thousandth time - DIVERSITY DOESN'T WORK.  Different races and cultures do not mix!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim Rape Culture | FrontPage Magazine
> 
> February 3, 2014
> 
> No one knows the real name of the Port Hills Groper, the Muslim refugee who stalked and attacked over a dozen women jogging in Port Hills, even though he was arrested, tried and sentenced. Instead the New Zealand court gave him &#8220;permanent name suppression&#8221; to protect his status in his Muslim community.
> 
> *Judge Jane Farish, who had told a Maori rapist who had lured an Australian tourist into a dark street and beat her while trying to tear off her clothing  &#8220;If I had my way I would release you today,&#8221; * let the groper off with community service because his actions were caused by &#8220;cultural ambiguities.&#8221;
> 
> The Muslim groper had blamed his serial assaults on &#8220;a misunderstanding of cultural differences&#8221; claiming that he had just been trying to be friendly.
> 
> In neighboring Australia, Muslim cultural misunderstandings have become a big problem for women.
> 
> Esmatullah Sharifi, an Afghan refugee, offered an Australian woman a ride home and then put his right hand around her neck and his left hand over her mouth and raped her. Sharifi&#8217;s lawyers claimed that due to cultural differences he was confused about the nature of consent.
> 
> This wasn&#8217;t Sharifi&#8217;s first misunderstanding of the difference between rape and sex. He had already been sentenced to 7 years in jail for raping an Australian teenager on Christmas Day in 2008.
> 
> The sentencing judge rejected Sharifi&#8217;s excuse, but a court of appeals judge found that claiming cultural differences was a valid basis for an appeal.
Click to expand...


Australian tourist, note.
Despite the ANZAC tradition, seems not to be a lot of love for Aussies in NZ much of the time.
The sentence might not surprise many people in Australia.


----------



## whitehall

You can count on weak governments to cave into muslem Sharia law. The Brits don't make a big deal of it but the local government is instructed not to make waves when muslems punish women for minor infractions of Sharia law. It should be noted that the number one name for male children born in London is "Mohammed". Count on New Zealand and Austrailia to be even more liberal on the issue. Whether the US Constitution can stand another three years of the Hussein administration is anybody's guess.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

whitehall said:


> Whether the US Constitution can stand another three years of the Hussein administration is anybody's guess.



No guesswork needed. The kenyan will demolish the big C for sure. He hates america as much as he hates white people.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

ShootSpeeders said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether the US Constitution can stand another three years of the Hussein administration is anybody's guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No guesswork needed. The kenyan will demolish the big C for sure. He hates america as much as he hates white people.
Click to expand...


Hates guys named bin Laden too...


----------



## bianco

whitehall said:


> You can count on weak governments to cave into muslem Sharia law. The Brits don't make a big deal of it but the local government is instructed not to make waves when muslems punish women for minor infractions of Sharia law. It should be noted that the number one name for male children born in London is "Mohammed". Count on New Zealand and Austrailia to be even more liberal on the issue. Whether the US Constitution can stand another three years of the Hussein administration is anybody's guess.



In Australia, would depend on how Muslims were to punish the women for minor/major infractions of Sharia law [seems they've already just started up Sharia courts/tribunals in their communities without approval].
If they were to send the women to bed without any dinner, they'd likely get away with that.
If they were to bash/whip etc them, and the cops were contacted, the Muslim men would be charged with assault, in the blink of an eye.
If the women were to stay silent, then nothing could really be done.

Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian

_*Four men found guilty of sharia law whipping  *

FOUR men who took part in the whipping of a Muslim convert to punish him for drinking alcohol and taking drugs have been found guilty of assault. 
The Sydney case is believed to be the first in an Australian court relating to such punishment being meted out under the pretext of sharia, or Islamic law.

Christian Martinez, 32, was whipped with an electric cord at his home in Silverwater in Sydney's west between July 16 and 17 in 2011.

His religious mentor, Wasim Fayed, was accused of carrying out the whipping as punishment under sharia, while the other three men held Mr Martinez down on his bed._


----------



## ShootSpeeders

Delta4Embassy said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether the US Constitution can stand another three years of the Hussein administration is anybody's guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No guesswork needed. The kenyan will demolish the big C for sure. He hates america as much as he hates white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hates guys named bin Laden too...
Click to expand...



HAHAHA.  Obozo never killed bin laden and everyone but you knows it. Not a shred of evidence he did it.   The evidence would have been the body but obozo says we buried him at sea!!!   HAHAHA


----------



## Jughead

> No one knows the real name of the Port Hills Groper, the Muslim refugee who stalked and attacked over a dozen women jogging in Port Hills, even though he was arrested, tried and sentenced. Instead the New Zealand court gave him &#8220;permanent name suppression&#8221; to protect his status in his Muslim community.
> 
> Judge Jane Farish, who had told a Maori rapist who had lured an Australian tourist into a dark street and beat her while trying to tear off her clothing &#8220;If I had my way I would release you today,&#8221; let the groper off with community service because his actions were caused by &#8220;cultural ambiguities.&#8221;
> 
> The Muslim groper had blamed his serial assaults on &#8220;a misunderstanding of cultural differences&#8221; claiming that he had just been trying to be friendly.


Another example why multiculturalism doesn't work. Australia and New Zealand are both democratic countries much like we are, they should be promoting a multiethnic policy instead of a multicultural one. *Newcomers need to assimilate*.

We've seen conflicts in Europe because of their multicultural policies, it doesn't take a brain surgeon to figure out that these policies don't work, and should not be adopted. Don't know why Australia and New Zealand fail to see the lesson learned from Europe.


----------



## idb

bianco said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the ten thousandth time - DIVERSITY DOESN'T WORK.  Different races and cultures do not mix!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim Rape Culture | FrontPage Magazine
> 
> February 3, 2014
> 
> No one knows the real name of the Port Hills Groper, the Muslim refugee who stalked and attacked over a dozen women jogging in Port Hills, even though he was arrested, tried and sentenced. Instead the New Zealand court gave him &#8220;permanent name suppression&#8221; to protect his status in his Muslim community.
> 
> *Judge Jane Farish, who had told a Maori rapist who had lured an Australian tourist into a dark street and beat her while trying to tear off her clothing  &#8220;If I had my way I would release you today,&#8221; * let the groper off with community service because his actions were caused by &#8220;cultural ambiguities.&#8221;
> 
> The Muslim groper had blamed his serial assaults on &#8220;a misunderstanding of cultural differences&#8221; claiming that he had just been trying to be friendly.
> 
> In neighboring Australia, Muslim cultural misunderstandings have become a big problem for women.
> 
> Esmatullah Sharifi, an Afghan refugee, offered an Australian woman a ride home and then put his right hand around her neck and his left hand over her mouth and raped her. Sharifi&#8217;s lawyers claimed that due to cultural differences he was confused about the nature of consent.
> 
> This wasn&#8217;t Sharifi&#8217;s first misunderstanding of the difference between rape and sex. He had already been sentenced to 7 years in jail for raping an Australian teenager on Christmas Day in 2008.
> 
> The sentencing judge rejected Sharifi&#8217;s excuse, but a court of appeals judge found that claiming cultural differences was a valid basis for an appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Australian tourist, note.
> Despite the ANZAC tradition, seems not to be a lot of love for Aussies in NZ much of the time.
> The sentence might not surprise many people in Australia.
Click to expand...


You're a paranoid little man aren't you?
Frightened of Indonesians, scared stiff of Poms and hurt feelings by Kiwis.
Have I missed anyone?

You'd better not leave Aussie...you never know what might happen.


----------



## idb

ShootSpeeders said:


> For the ten thousandth time - DIVERSITY DOESN'T WORK.  Different races and cultures do not mix!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim Rape Culture | FrontPage Magazine
> 
> February 3, 2014
> 
> No one knows the real name of the Port Hills Groper, the Muslim refugee who stalked and attacked over a dozen women jogging in Port Hills, even though he was arrested, tried and sentenced. Instead the New Zealand court gave him permanent name suppression to protect his status in his Muslim community.
> 
> Judge Jane Farish, who had told a Maori rapist who had lured an Australian tourist into a dark street and beat her while trying to tear off her clothing If I had my way I would release you today, let the groper off with community service because his actions were caused by cultural ambiguities.
> 
> The Muslim groper had blamed his serial assaults on a misunderstanding of cultural differences claiming that he had just been trying to be friendly.
> 
> In neighboring Australia, Muslim cultural misunderstandings have become a big problem for women.
> 
> Esmatullah Sharifi, an Afghan refugee, offered an Australian woman a ride home and then put his right hand around her neck and his left hand over her mouth and raped her. Sharifis lawyers claimed that due to cultural differences he was confused about the nature of consent.
> 
> This wasnt Sharifis first misunderstanding of the difference between rape and sex. He had already been sentenced to 7 years in jail for raping an Australian teenager on Christmas Day in 2008.
> 
> The sentencing judge rejected Sharifis excuse, but a court of appeals judge found that claiming cultural differences was a valid basis for an appeal.
Click to expand...


There's often a little more nuance when you look into it, isn't there?



> The decision over suppression was difficult, Judge Farish said, as a balance had to found between informing the community and protecting the offender's innocent family.
> They were a key part of the local ethnic community, she noted, and publication of his name could see the family shunned into isolation.
> "There is a real tension between the public knowing your identity and the ostracism of your family from a community that they are very dependent on," she said.
> "But I am of the view that incalculable harm would be caused to your family if I was to publish your name."
> The accused's wife had already suffered racial attacks, Judge Farish noted.
> 
> 
> Read more: 'Port Hills Groper' gets community work - Story - NZ News - 3 News


----------



## idb

ShootSpeeders said:


> For the ten thousandth time - DIVERSITY DOESN'T WORK.  Different races and cultures do not mix!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim Rape Culture | FrontPage Magazine
> 
> February 3, 2014
> 
> No one knows the real name of the Port Hills Groper, the Muslim refugee who stalked and attacked over a dozen women jogging in Port Hills, even though he was arrested, tried and sentenced. Instead the New Zealand court gave him permanent name suppression to protect his status in his Muslim community.
> 
> Judge Jane Farish, who had told a Maori rapist who had lured an Australian tourist into a dark street and beat her while trying to tear off her clothing If I had my way I would release you today, let the groper off with community service because his actions were caused by cultural ambiguities.
> 
> The Muslim groper had blamed his serial assaults on a misunderstanding of cultural differences claiming that he had just been trying to be friendly.
> 
> In neighboring Australia, Muslim cultural misunderstandings have become a big problem for women.
> 
> Esmatullah Sharifi, an Afghan refugee, offered an Australian woman a ride home and then put his right hand around her neck and his left hand over her mouth and raped her. Sharifis lawyers claimed that due to cultural differences he was confused about the nature of consent.
> 
> This wasnt Sharifis first misunderstanding of the difference between rape and sex. He had already been sentenced to 7 years in jail for raping an Australian teenager on Christmas Day in 2008.
> 
> The sentencing judge rejected Sharifis excuse, but a court of appeals judge found that claiming cultural differences was a valid basis for an appeal.
Click to expand...

Meanwhile, in Australia...


> AN Afghan refugee who raped two women within a week in 2008 has won a reduced sentence because of his traumatic upbringing.
> Esmatullah Sharifi, 32, was originally sentenced to 14 years jail in April 2012, with a minimum of 11 years, for the rape of two women in late December 2008.
> The first victim was a woman he offered a lift to outside a night club in Frankston.
> The second was a woman from whom he asked directions on Christmas day.
> But the Court of Appeal today cut the minimum sentence to eight years and six months after accepting he suffered from post-traumatic stress disorder after a brutal upbringing in Afghanistan.
> "Although (the sentencing judge) accepted that the appellant suffer[ed] from a post-traumatic stress disorder, as a result of [his] experiences in Afghanistan and consequent depression and anxiety, his Honour does not appear to have related this finding to the burden of imprisonment upon the appellant,'' the Court of Appeal ruled.


----------



## Toro

If Obama had never been elected, this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## jwoodie

Let's start with a common language...


----------



## bianco

*Looks like the govt man has finally found some courage to stand up to multiculturalism *...as the People have been demanding for a long, long time.

Man charged after 'marrying' 12-year-old | News.com.au

_THE 26-year-old man accused of 'marrying' and sexually abusing a 12-year-old girl has been refused bail. 
Police allege the man met the girl in the Hunter region in 2013 and became involved in an "ongoing sexual relationship" with her.

The pair then allegedly moved to a house in Sydney's west, where they continued the relationship earlier this year.

On Thursday, the 26-year-old was arrested by detectives from the Child Abuse Squad and taken to Auburn police station.

Police allege the two were 'married' in a religious ceremony earlier this year. _

#####

The morning radio host [a senior cop was interviewed] informed us today that it was an Islamic religious ceremony, the man had only been in the country for about 12 months or so, and that it was all allegedly done with the consent of the girl's parents.


----------



## idb

bianco said:


> *Looks like the govt man has finally found some courage to stand up to multiculturalism *...as the People have been demanding for a long, long time.
> 
> Man charged after 'marrying' 12-year-old | News.com.au
> 
> _THE 26-year-old man accused of 'marrying' and sexually abusing a 12-year-old girl has been refused bail.
> Police allege the man met the girl in the Hunter region in 2013 and became involved in an "ongoing sexual relationship" with her.
> 
> The pair then allegedly moved to a house in Sydney's west, where they continued the relationship earlier this year.
> 
> On Thursday, the 26-year-old was arrested by detectives from the Child Abuse Squad and taken to Auburn police station.
> 
> Police allege the two were 'married' in a religious ceremony earlier this year. _
> 
> #####
> 
> The morning radio host [a senior cop was interviewed] informed us today that it was an Islamic religious ceremony, the man had only been in the country for about 12 months or so, and that it was all allegedly done with the consent of the girl's parents.



Yay for the government, for it was clearly they that had this man convicted. 
It's good to see them taking such a strong stance against multiculturalism. 


Just to clarify because I know you won't get it...I'm taking the piss.


----------



## bianco

idb said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the ten thousandth time - DIVERSITY DOESN'T WORK.  Different races and cultures do not mix!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australian tourist, note.
> Despite the ANZAC tradition, seems not to be a lot of love for Aussies in NZ much of the time.
> The sentence might not surprise many people in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a paranoid little man aren't you?
> *Frightened of Indonesians, scared stiff of Poms and hurt feelings by Kiwis.
> Have I missed anyone? *
> 
> You'd better not leave Aussie...you never know what might happen.
Click to expand...



*LOL *

Not a lot of places left to travel to these days where I'd feel safe, being a White male. 

Indonesia...why on earth would I ever want to go there...an Aussie dies in Bali every 9 days.
They either get murdered, killed by methanol-laced cocktails, blown up by terrorists, killed by dodgy electricals in the street, die from food poisoning etc.
Others finish up in the squalid prisons.

Britain...why would I want to go there?  Muslim patrols and White male haters everywhere.

I was an Aussie tourist in NZ long ago, things have changed a lot there since then, as evidenced by the bashing and court case. 
Also, Kiwis have found a new hatred of all things/people Australian, including our Diggers [soldiers]...and visiting footy supporters. 
Never will I be setting foot there again.
Besides all that, they're stealing our jobs...and the place is earthquake central.
Two can play the hate game! 

WTF?NZ journalist calls WW I australian soldiers lazy "bludgers'' and "thieves'' 

_A transtasman war of words has broken out, just days before Aussies and Kiwis mark Anzac Day, after a New Zealand journalist labelled the Diggers lazy "bludgers'' and "thieves'' in a radio broadcast.

Queensland RSL chairman Terry Meehan told Australian media he was outraged by the comments made by NBR journalist Jock Anderson and freelance journalist Josie McNaught on Radio New Zealand last week.

And while one of the journalists stands behind his comments, the other says she has been misquoted in Australian media._

#####

Yes, on NZ's national radio station.
See the NZ govt apologise for the slurs?
No.

NZ...used to be a nice place with nice people...long ago.


----------



## idb

Post a proper link about the Radio NZ slight (not a blog) and I'll read it. 

Keep listening to talkback radio for your travel information.


----------



## bianco

idb said:


> Post a proper link about the Radio NZ slight (not a blog) and I'll read it.
> 
> Keep listening to talkback radio for your travel information.




No Cookies | thetelegraph.com.au

_RSL chiefs have been outraged by an insulting trans-Tasman attack on Australia's Gallipoli heroes. 

Just days from Anzac Day, our brave World War I Diggers have been branded "lazy'', "bludgers'' and "thieves'' by panellists on New Zealand's government-funded Radio National.

Freelance journalist Josie McNaught said she was "so sick of hearing that ridiculous cliche'' that Australia's national identity was forged at Gallipoli.

Fellow guest, veteran journalist Jock Anderson then weighed in with: "Aussies have been reluctant soldiers at the best of times.

"And they've been essentially lazy bludgers, some of them, and excellent black marketeers, scavengers, poachers and thieves.''

Occasionally the Diggers had been quite good soldiers, Anderson said. "But there is no way they can hold a candle, in my opinion, to the Kiwis.''_

#####

Gallipoli was a massacre, a total disaster, Aussie etc troops slaughtered, the ones that weren't blown to Kingdom Come retreated and were lucky to escape.
The 'national identity' forged there?
Someone should explain it all to Josie McNaught.

RSL chiefs were not the only ones outraged.



Talkback radio is a great source of travel information...real people, giving real advice about their experiences in foreign countries, at overseas airports etc.


----------



## idb

bianco said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post a proper link about the Radio NZ slight (not a blog) and I'll read it.
> 
> Keep listening to talkback radio for your travel information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Cookies | thetelegraph.com.au
> 
> _RSL chiefs have been outraged by an insulting trans-Tasman attack on Australia's Gallipoli heroes.
> 
> Just days from Anzac Day, our brave World War I Diggers have been branded "lazy'', "bludgers'' and "thieves'' by panellists on New Zealand's government-funded Radio National.
> 
> Freelance journalist Josie McNaught said she was "so sick of hearing that ridiculous cliche'' that Australia's national identity was forged at Gallipoli.
> 
> Fellow guest, veteran journalist Jock Anderson then weighed in with: "Aussies have been reluctant soldiers at the best of times.
> 
> "And they've been essentially lazy bludgers, some of them, and excellent black marketeers, scavengers, poachers and thieves.''
> 
> Occasionally the Diggers had been quite good soldiers, Anderson said. "But there is no way they can hold a candle, in my opinion, to the Kiwis.''_
> 
> #####
> 
> Gallipoli was a massacre, a total disaster, Aussie etc troops slaughtered, the ones that weren't blown to Kingdom Come retreated and were lucky to escape.
> The 'national identity' forged there?
> Someone should explain it all to Josie McNaught.
> 
> RSL chiefs were not the only ones outraged.
> 
> 
> 
> Talkback radio is a great source of travel information...real people, giving real advice about their experiences in foreign countries, at overseas airports etc.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't get too stressed about a couple of talking heads giving their opinions on an opinion show.
They carry no weight at all.


----------



## bianco

idb said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post a proper link about the Radio NZ slight (not a blog) and I'll read it.
> 
> Keep listening to talkback radio for your travel information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Cookies | thetelegraph.com.au
> 
> _RSL chiefs have been outraged by an insulting trans-Tasman attack on Australia's Gallipoli heroes.
> 
> Just days from Anzac Day, our brave World War I Diggers have been branded "lazy'', "bludgers'' and "thieves'' by panellists on New Zealand's government-funded Radio National.
> 
> Freelance journalist Josie McNaught said she was "so sick of hearing that ridiculous cliche'' that Australia's national identity was forged at Gallipoli.
> 
> Fellow guest, veteran journalist Jock Anderson then weighed in with: "Aussies have been reluctant soldiers at the best of times.
> 
> "And they've been essentially lazy bludgers, some of them, and excellent black marketeers, scavengers, poachers and thieves.''
> 
> Occasionally the Diggers had been quite good soldiers, Anderson said. "But there is no way they can hold a candle, in my opinion, to the Kiwis.''_
> 
> #####
> 
> Gallipoli was a massacre, a total disaster, Aussie etc troops slaughtered, the ones that weren't blown to Kingdom Come retreated and were lucky to escape.
> The 'national identity' forged there?
> Someone should explain it all to Josie McNaught.
> 
> RSL chiefs were not the only ones outraged.
> 
> 
> 
> Talkback radio is a great source of travel information...real people, giving real advice about their experiences in foreign countries, at overseas airports etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't get too stressed about a couple of talking heads giving their opinions on an opinion show.
> They carry no weight at all.
Click to expand...


Not stressed, just outraged.
We just banged the drums louder, waved more flags, and cheered louder than usual as the Anzac Day parade passed by. 

Talking heads in NZ hurling abuse, hope they don't forget to duck when it comes flying back...two can play that game.


----------



## idb

bianco said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Cookies | thetelegraph.com.au
> 
> _RSL chiefs have been outraged by an insulting trans-Tasman attack on Australia's Gallipoli heroes.
> 
> Just days from Anzac Day, our brave World War I Diggers have been branded "lazy'', "bludgers'' and "thieves'' by panellists on New Zealand's government-funded Radio National.
> 
> Freelance journalist Josie McNaught said she was "so sick of hearing that ridiculous cliche'' that Australia's national identity was forged at Gallipoli.
> 
> Fellow guest, veteran journalist Jock Anderson then weighed in with: "Aussies have been reluctant soldiers at the best of times.
> 
> "And they've been essentially lazy bludgers, some of them, and excellent black marketeers, scavengers, poachers and thieves.''
> 
> Occasionally the Diggers had been quite good soldiers, Anderson said. "But there is no way they can hold a candle, in my opinion, to the Kiwis.''_
> 
> #####
> 
> Gallipoli was a massacre, a total disaster, Aussie etc troops slaughtered, the ones that weren't blown to Kingdom Come retreated and were lucky to escape.
> The 'national identity' forged there?
> Someone should explain it all to Josie McNaught.
> 
> RSL chiefs were not the only ones outraged.
> 
> 
> 
> Talkback radio is a great source of travel information...real people, giving real advice about their experiences in foreign countries, at overseas airports etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't get too stressed about a couple of talking heads giving their opinions on an opinion show.
> They carry no weight at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not stressed, just outraged.
> We just banged the drums louder, waved more flags, and cheered louder than usual as the Anzac Day parade passed by.
> 
> Talking heads in NZ hurling abuse, hope they don't forget to duck when it comes flying back...two can play that game.
Click to expand...


Sure, we'll stay alert over here.


----------



## bianco

Radio NZ should've apologised...it didn't, it just let the slurs stand.
It stands condemned.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Mr. H. said:


> That's just plain fucked up.



I agree...who would be stupid enough to believe front page?


----------



## Damien

Can't upset the moslem population. That would be discriminatory.


----------



## Imperious

Here is my take, it is the immigrants responsibility to learn the culture of the other country before they move there, this shouldn't be happening. 
If you are going from two different cultures that are different in many aspects, you should have the decency to atleast learn what it is like to live in that country, and the fact that the government condones this is sickening.


----------

